

How Steve Jobs Plans to Eat Firefox (and why I'm not getting an iPhone) - troystribling
http://news.oreilly.com/2008/07/how-steve-jobs-plans-to-eat-fi.html

======
Herring
It's only a matter of time until the screens get big enough to sneak a decent
processor and a real OS along. Hopefully foldable screens as in minority
report. I don't think jobs is trying to be #1. Maybe failing the first time
around was too traumatic.

Not saying that's a bad thing. There are definite advantages to being #2 or 3.
But the approach is very different & they probably don't know how to do
anything else.

